# Πόσο αδόκιμη είναι η προσοδοφορία;



## Zazula (May 23, 2008)

...Και δεν εννοώ, φυσικά, από μαρξιστική θεώρηση (αυτό μάς έλειπε, να το κάνουμε νημανιφέστο!).

Εφόσον _κερδοφόρος_ -> _κερδοφορία_, μπορούμε να πούμε κατ' αναλογία και _προσοδοφόρος_ -> _προσοδοφορία_;

Παρεμπιπτόντως, τα μόνα δύο ευρήματα στο γκουγκλ χρησιμοποιούνται μάλλον με αρνητική χροιά.


----------



## Dr Moshe (May 23, 2008)

Αγαπητέ Σάκη, είστε αξιέπαινος που διατυπώσατε αυτή την τεκμηριωμένη εισήγηση.

Εφόσον το μορφολογικό σχήμα _-φορος / -φορία _είναι λειτουργικό στη Νέα Ελληνική, είναι εύλογο να επιδράσει αναλογικά σε σύνθετα παρόμοιας δομής. Παραδείγματα: _οπλοφόρος - οπλοφορία, καρποφόρος - καρποφορία, σταυροφόρος - σταυροφορία, ψηφοφόρος - ψηφοφορία _κ.ά. Το ουσ. _προσοδοφορία _που προτείνετε είναι δόκιμο, σωστά σχηματισμένο και καλύπτει εξαιρετικά το σημασιολογικό πεδίο τού επιθέτου.

Ας μου επιτραπεί να προσθέσω κάτι: Ο αγγειοπλάστης πλάθει τον πηλό όσο είναι ακόμη νωπός και το υλικό του δεν έχει σκληρυνθεί ή στεγνώσει. Συνεπώς, ο καλοσχηματισμένος νεολογισμός πρέπει να προωθείται το ταχύτερο δυνατόν στη χρήση, προτού εγκατασταθεί εκεί ένας ξένος όρος και αγκυλωθεί στην ακλισία.

Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## nickel (May 23, 2008)

*Ο καλοσχηματισμένος νεολογισμός πρέπει να προωθείται το ταχύτερο δυνατόν στη χρήση, προτού εγκατασταθεί εκεί ένας ξένος όρος και αγκυλωθεί στην ακλισία.*

Πολύ μεγάλο για να το βάλω στην υπογραφή μου... Αλλά μπορεί να αποτελέσει εναρκτήριο λάκτισμα σε ενδιαφέρουσα συζήτηση.


Προς αναζητητές: Το Γκουγκλ γνωρίζει τους διαφορετικούς τύπους γνωστών (σ' αυτό) λέξεων, π.χ. γράφεις «κερδοφορία» και είναι πιθανό να πάρεις ευρήματα και για «κερδοφορίας». Στην περίπτωση των νεολογισμών, καλό θα είναι να δοκιμάζουμε με το χεράκι μας τις άλλες πτώσεις. Στο «προσοδοφορίας» θα βρούμε:

Αυτά βέβαια ουδόλως απασχόλησαν τους, κατά καιρούς, αυτόκλητους ή... λαθρόβιους «αξιοποιητές» της συγκεκριμένης έκτασης, που και εάν τα γνώριζαν, θα προτιμούσαν να τα... ξεχάσουν, λόγω υψηλής *προσοδοφορίας *του ειρημένου... οικοπέδου.
(Πέτρος Μανταίος, Ελευθεροτυπία)

Σε σχέση μ' αυτό, έχουν επίκαιρη σημασία στις επιχειρήσεις μας προβλήματα, όπως η αρχή της οικονομικής αυτοσυντήρησης των επιχειρήσεων και *προσοδοφορίας *τους, το ζήτημα του κόστους παραγωγής, το ζήτημα των τιμών κλπ.
(Ελένη Μπέλλου, kke.gr)


----------

